# circa 1973 All-pro 3 speed, value? PIC



## manowar669 (May 11, 2007)

It was my grandmother's bike. Purchased in approx 1973. It says All-pro on it, and it has K-mart stickers on it also. It has a 3-speed rear hub, with a grip shifter. Heavy as hell. Anybody have a clue as to what it may be worth? (I'm guessing $0.00, but who knows).


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

manowar669 said:


> (I'm guessing $0.00, but who knows).


Yep. Could be less.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

In a college town you can sell that for $75-$100 on craigslist, if it's ready to ride and needs nothing. Good bike for a student. And that's about it.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

please read the "What it's Worth" sticky .....


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

cousineddie said:


> Yep. Could be less.


Isn't that going to be the case once you spend more for it for repairs, than what you paid for the bike? In his case it's free, so it starts being less than free, the moment he buys a tube for it. Damn, these metaphysical challenges always drive me nuts....

And yeah, like Stan said, please read the stickies:thumbsup:


----------

